# Gennet in Prague cant match me for DE!



## Boocat73 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Everyone, I am just panicking hugely as Ive not seen my problem posted anywhere. After 4 failed ICSI attempts, ( 1-ARGC, 3_Lister ) and 2 failed IUI's at Create we are at our wits end. I am finding it extremely hard to accept I may have to use a DE and in February we contacted Gennet and started the ball rolling. After waiting for 3 months, they have just emailed an abrupt mail saying they couldnt match me. I am O- which doesnt appear to be too unique does it? I am livid as I have wasted precious time waiting for this answer and now dont know where to turn too. Gennet seemed the most high tech and really efficient and was always my first choice. I am blonde , blue eyed so is my DH ,so don't want to go to Spain. America seems so expensive and actually many people from the Us seem to travel to Prague as its just as good but cheaper. Can anyone help and has anyone also been declined? Thanks so much and good luck to everyone ..its such a hard long journey .


----------



## mccrea74 (Apr 18, 2011)

Very strange, never heard of that before?  
Spain clinics have a wide range of donors. I am 7 weeks pregnant after using BCN - because barcelona is such a cosmopolitan city they should be able to match you easily (they have a large student population close by). I would whole heartedly recommend BCN


----------



## Boocat73 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you so  much for replying. Congratulations on your BFP and I will definitely look into BCN. Can you state that you only wish a blonde, fair skinned Donor? I fully appreciate we will be so very happy whatever our child looks like, but its more for them, not us.


----------



## mccrea74 (Apr 18, 2011)

In your initial consultation they take a photo of you both and they will def try to get the best match possible. Dr Olivares (a leading expert in DE) is lovely and will answer every question openly and honestly. Pm me if you need any info at all!


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

Out of curiosity, did Gennet said they could not match you ever, or just that they don't have a donor right today? They seem to be backed up (too many people, not enough donors and/or doctors and/or hours of the day). On the other hand there do seem to be blonde blue-eyed donors, so it is strange... 

In any case, I am sorry you need to use donor & that you are having a hard time with it, I know it can be super frustrating. I hope you are able to find a good solution, & that you are comfortable with it.


----------



## eiluj68 (Jan 11, 2012)

Have you considered ReproGenesis in Brno, CZ?  They're usually quite quick in responding and I'd expect them to be able to give you a good idea of whether or not a suitable match can be made without too long a wait. There's a thread for them under The Czech Republic section


----------



## LittleFriend (May 28, 2010)

Can I ask why you don't want to consider a UK donor? It seems they can be cheaper than Spain etc and blonde hair blue eyes are quite common here.


----------



## mccrea74 (Apr 18, 2011)

LittleFriend said:


> Can I ask why you don't want to consider a UK donor? It seems they can be cheaper than Spain etc and blonde hair blue eyes are quite common here.


Anonymity might be an issue


----------

